
The account security is now in your pocket - anuragsoni
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/your-android-phone-is-a-security-key/
======
standcrafted
One of the mail advantages of security keys is minimizing the attack vector
introduced by phishing and MITM attacks. With the growing number of malware
and viruses on Android devices, I'd personally want to continue using a
physical key.

